# need a wheel loader



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

I am working on a couple contracts that will require us to have a wheel loader on site during the storms. I have been looking online and there seems to be a lot of 1970-80's in my price range of 10-18 K. I am looking for any recommendations on what brand or what I need to look for on this. 
Thanks Tyler


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

B&K LawnCare;1323995 said:


> I am working on a couple contracts that will require us to have a wheel loader on site during the storms. I have been looking online and there seems to be a lot of 1970-80's in my price range of 10-18 K. I am looking for any recommendations on what brand or what I need to look for on this.
> Thanks Tyler


Michigan/volvo are decent loaders, and cheap, Cat loaders well cost a bit more, but I believe all parts are probably still available for a older Cat. Older Case loaders are cheap, have readily available parts, and reasonably reliable (they are reverse articulating though, so keep in mind if you ever buy/drive one that other loaders locate the driver on the back part of the articulating joint, not the front. Other then those 3 I would be cautious of any of the other ones.

John Deeres were not known for reliability back then, and were hard to work on.
Older Komatsu and Dresser loaders are hard to find parts for.

I hope that helps you out


----------



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

thank you, I like the case w14 the best so far, how many hrs would you say is too many hrs on an older machine


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

B&K LawnCare;1324021 said:


> thank you, I like the case w14 the best so far, how many hrs would you say is too many hrs on an older machine


Hrs really depend on what the machine looks like and how it was used. Figure anything over 10 000hrs is on its way to needing a complete overhaul or rebuild. Nice thing about those Cases is they run Cummins. Keep in mind one thing with that w14, as stated earllier, with you sitting on the front part of the articulating joint, you always have to be aware of where your back end is swinging to.


----------



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

do you see sitting up front of the articulating joint and having to be aware of where your back end is as a reason not to buy a w14 or just somthing to remember


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

definetly something to get used to, on most other loaders, you know where you back is because it is aligned with where you are in the seat, but with the W series, your back end could swing 5 feet either way, and you are non the wiser unless you look behind you. Big difference. But they were a popular loader in the day, so I have to assume that people that owned them got used to it.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Our Dresser is rear articulating and its the first loader I've ever run. It took me about 10 minutes to be really comfortable in the seat. The worse thing is turning while backing up, you just have to be aware of the surroundings. I had a couple close calls with parked cars other than that there were no issues. Like Buckwheat said, parts are hard to find used. I can still get new parts, they still are produced in Poland. CAT parts are everywhere and thats something to keep in mind when buying an older loader. I didn't have much of a choice when we bought ours last year it was the only loader for sale within a reasonable distance around here.


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey B&K I run a 1988 W14B, all the previous post are good points, the old Case is really a good machine. I've had no issues at all. Once I purchased the unit I just worked over the few parts it needed, changed all the fluids, filters and just spent the time to clean it up really well, since then it's been a great smaller loader. One thing I really like is the cab size which is very roomy. One thing I will say to do right away is install a good suspension seat , no ride control on them. Another nicety I added was the quick coupler, I run a JRB style quick coupler with a 12HD Arctic sectional pusher. If you ever have any ?'s about them drop me a note.


----------



## wisco-revi (Oct 4, 2010)

cant go wrong with cat loaders for the most part.


----------

